# Atenolol safe for breastfeeding?



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

I have Hashimotos. My endo does not want to use any anto thyroid meds while breastfeeding but did prescribe a beta blocker, Altenolol, for my high pulse. Anyone know if this is okay to take while breastfeeding? Just trying to double check.


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

Look at Dr. Hale's site. The Antihypertensives contain the beta blockers.

I'm confused though...Hashimoto's has hypo symptoms and Graves' disease has hyper symptoms. I thought you only took anti-thyroid meds with Graves', and thyroid hormones for Hashimoto's.


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

Huh? I have Hashimoto's and nursing and am on Levoxyl, it's my understanding that it is ok during breastfeeding... would like to know if there's something I'm missing.


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

I am in the hyper phase of Hashimotos. When it "burns out" I will go back to being hypo and then back up later and then back down, etc

Most people with Hashimotos have gone up and then go back down and stay down...some lucky few get to keep riding that ride over and over and over.

So, yes, the Levoxyl is safe for breastfeeding. I am in a hyper phase and need anti thyroid so he does not feel comfortable with that right now...apparently PTU is the safest but also is 5 times more likely to cause bone marrow lose and aplastic anemia.

I looked on Hales and saw the thread on it but it does not clearly say it is okay for bfing moms so me, being the paranoid person I am...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I took Atenelol pre-pregnancy. My cardiologist recommended I not take it while nursing because there wasn't enough research either way. Hale's book says, about Atenolol:

Lactation Risk = L3, which stands for "Moderately Safe," meaning There are no controlled studies in bfing women, howeever the risk of untoward effects to a bf infant is possible; or, controlled studies show only minimal non-threatening adverse effects. Drugs should be given only if the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the infant.

sorry for typos - typing fast


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

